
Hobby Tunneling - sasaf5
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobby_tunneling
======
greenyoda
The story of Elton McDonald's tunnel in Toronto was the subject of a very
interesting story on NPR's radio program _This American Life_ :

[https://www.thisamericanlife.org/700/embiggening](https://www.thisamericanlife.org/700/embiggening)
(see Act Three: Tunnel Vision)

And many HN readers will undoubtedly be familiar with Seymour Cray, the
designer of several influential computers:

> _The American engineer and supercomputer architect Seymour Cray is known to
> have been a hobby tunneller. Cray built an 8 by 4 feet (2.4 by 1.2 m) cedar-
> floored tunnel under his house, explaining that the digging helped him to
> think about computer designs. "While I'm digging in the tunnel, the elves
> will often come to me with solutions to my problem," he said._

------
aaron695
Who didn't dig tunnels as kids.

Perhaps the bigger question is why it's not more popular.

